# Thai Micro crab



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with these? Info online says they can do well in small tanks but only with other peaceful inverts. Are their shells relatively soft like ghost shrimp (which bettas will rip into pieces if they catch them?) or hard like other crabs.

Also, is the housing size that I've read online accurate? They said 2 gallons was enough, but I plan to add them to 5.5 gallon, filtered 78 F tank with lots of plants. If that's too small, I'll probably put in an assassin snail. I have other tanks for him to go in if Mrs. Fish eats scavenges his blood worm before he can get to it.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Thai Micro Crabs are INCREDIBLY shy and will hide 24/7 if kept in a tank with predators! Even small fish like guppies will result in you never ever seeing your crabs.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh wow. I'd read they were shy but didn't realize how shy. Maybe I'll get some sort of colorful shrimp instead. I really like the idea of these little micro crabs, so maybe I'll set up something just for them some day.


----------

